# TIL: post things you learned today.



## RI 360 (Jul 14, 2017)

TIL: the American flags on the moon transformed into French ones.



Spoiler



Because they've been exposed to 40 years of harsh, unfiltered sunlight and space radiation, Apollo's flags should now be pure white, their colorful stars and stripes having bleached out completely. In any case, LROC images show that the banners are still standing at five of the landing sites — and even Apollo 11's can be made out lying in the lunar dust. (The fact that they've whitened over time actually makes them easier to spot.)


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jul 14, 2017)

You can shove only so many dildos to east-european hooker's butt before permanent damage to the ringpiece.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 14, 2017)

don't fuck with tiny carlos


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 15, 2017)

It's a bad idea to shave at 3 am.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 15, 2017)

@Thomas Jay Wasserberg's family is filled with pedophiles, including himself.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 15, 2017)

Seagulls are punchable. No, seriously.


----------



## drain (Jul 15, 2017)

birds shouldnt eat much corn or they will vomit


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks to this site, I learned that Trey Parker is in Despicable Me 3.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 15, 2017)

It's the people you most expect who become halal.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 20, 2017)

There is a tribe in Africa that has this for feet







Pics:














It has some use


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 20, 2017)

Captain_Asshole said:


> Seagulls are punchable. No, seriously.



Actually punched a seagull before, can confirm.


Learned that Diet Coke still contains caffeine, and mistakenly thought the caffeine-free coke still contained sugar but not caffeine.
TL;DR, learned that Pepsi is better.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 20, 2017)

Also the Stalker from Half-life 2





Exists IRL in Brazil as it is the only nation on Earth that has this deformity:


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 20, 2017)

Penguins have social hierarchies


----------



## Chill Fam (Jul 20, 2017)

Apparently Swedish liberals want to legalize necrophilia and incest...


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ghettos have tumbleweaves.


----------



## Sable (Jul 20, 2017)

Lions usually scavenge the kills of hyenas, and not the other way round.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 20, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> There is a tribe in Africa that has this for feet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.



entropyseekswork said:


> Ghettos have tumbleweaves.
> View attachment 250847


Nothing like preserving western classics in urban settings!


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 21, 2017)

The star Betelguese is asymmetrical.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 21, 2017)

Water is wet.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 21, 2017)

Smirnoff Blue Label and Donald Duck orange juice makes a pretty awesome screwdriver.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 21, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> Smirnoff Blue Label and Donald Duck orange juice makes a pretty awesome screwdriver.


Know of at least one place in town that sells the Donald Duck brand OJ (Dollar Tree of course).


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 21, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> Penguins have social hierarchies


they're also huge weebs


----------



## Positron (Jul 23, 2017)

Fly agaric mushrooms can cause a form of hallucination called _micropsy_: the perception that objects in the surrounding have shrunk in size (or, equivalently, your body has grown in size).  But sometimes it can produce the opposite effect (_macropsy_) -- thus explains Super Mario Bros.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 29, 2017)

Dresses made of milk was a thing.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/how-c...height-of-fashion-in-mussolini’s-italy.32668/


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 31, 2017)

A guy named Charles Tanzler abducted a corpse, made her into a realdoll and fucked her.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 1, 2017)

Swallowing a piece of sponge toffee without thoroughly chewing it is like swallowing a handful of nails.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 1, 2017)

I heard you can make bootleg LSD by covering an orange with toothpaste and letting it rot in your closet, putting it in a airtight bag, and letting it sit even longer. I also heard that this is complete bullshit, so don't try it.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 9, 2017)

Once someone is made a mod they no longer appear on your ignore list.


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 9, 2017)

lucioball is fucking bullshit


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 10, 2017)

Indians refuse to use indoor toilets because they believe they're inhabited by witches.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 10, 2017)

Dollywood was originally a Civil War theme park called "Rebel Railroad" and it opened in 1961 for the 100th Anniversary of the Civil War.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 10, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Indians refuse to use indoor toilets because they believe they're inhabited by witches.


Such a shame they won't understand.



Syaoran Li said:


> Dollywood was originally a Civil War theme park called "Rebel Railroad" and it opened in 1961 for the 100th Anniversary of the Civil War.


Interesting, it wouldn't surprise me someone wanted to commemorate the centennial of the start of it.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 10, 2017)

In fact, Tweetsie Railroad and Rebel Railroad (now Dollywood) were founded by the same guy, an entrepreneur named Grover Robbins. I know that Chris Robbins, one of his descendants (I think it's his son, or maybe his grandson, not sure) currently owns Tweetsie Railroad to this day.

I think it's cool learning about old theme parks, especially ones I visited a lot back in the day.

Grover Robbins also owned Land of Oz, a now-abandoned theme park in North Carolina that was based on the Wizard of Oz and currently a popular destination for the urban spelunking crowd with all the abandoned buildings and machinery lying around.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 10, 2017)

Syaoran Li said:


> In fact, Tweetsie Railroad and Rebel Railroad (now Dollywood) were founded by the same guy, an entrepreneur named Grover Robbins. I know that Chris Robbins, one of his descendants (I think it's his son, or maybe his grandson, not sure) currently owns Tweetsie Railroad to this day.
> 
> I think it's cool learning about old theme parks, especially ones I visited a lot back in the day.


I was more amused to notice the more popular theme park near me (Cedar Point) is owned by the same company based there that also operates Knott's Barry Farm, Valleyfair, Kings Island and a slew of others across the country, but I suppose that's what building up your business does in the end.  My state once had a Sea World as well, never thought it was strange to have one in such a colder climate.  After they went out, their land and another theme park nearby became a Six Flags for a while before going out completely.



> Grover Robbins also owned Land of Oz, a now-abandoned theme park in North Carolina that was based on the Wizard of Oz and currently a popular destination for the urban spelunking crowd with all the abandoned buildings and machinery lying around.


It wouldn't surprise me.

Reminded there was a small kiddie theme park of sorts south of me called Vollmar's Park my mom took me too once or twice in the 80's.  Someone did one of those abandom places videos of the same place and it sorta made me sad how much it turned to shit like that.









EDIT:  I guess someone FINALLY bought the property (or part of it, the land was apparently parceled out to four lots after it closed) but I doubt they'll do much with what's there.




http://www.wtol.com/story/35079981/vollmars-park-then-and-now


----------



## Florence (Aug 10, 2017)

The Codex Astartes does not support dropping directly into enemy fire.

Also, the M14 is one of the longest serving rifles in US military history, despite being one of the shortest-lived service rifles.


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 11, 2017)

I learned not to drink water while reading fanfiction last night. Let's say I accidentally sprayed myself and scared my cat with a combination of water and saliva as I almost choked to death.


----------



## Bath Salts (Aug 11, 2017)

Carrots used to be purple.
Philosophy class goes weird places.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 11, 2017)

The first nuclear reactor in Western Europe was called GLEEP.


----------



## Captain Toad (Aug 11, 2017)

Apparently rhubarb leaves are poisonous. I just hope that the rhubarb pie I ate earlier didn't contain any.


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 14, 2017)

On paper, a play about a family caving in on itself after the patriarch disappears and is found dead, including a molestation scene between a 14 and 50 year old, a drug addicted, verbally abusive, cancer patient mother, and that ends with everyone flinging their dinner dishes at each other, looks ABSOLUTELY MISERABLE.

 With the right director amd actors tho, its hysterical.

"Phantom of the Opera?!"
"She's fourteen. You remember what it was like to be fourteen?"
"Shes old enough to have a little goddamn class."


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 16, 2017)

Till earlier today I had no idea some people's index fingers are shorter than their ring fingers.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 16, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Till earlier today I had no idea some people's index fingers are shorter than their ring fingers.


If so, that means the person was exposed to more testosterone in the womb. If reversed then they were exposed to more estrogen.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> If so, that means the person was exposed to more testosterone in the womb. If reversed then they were exposed to more estrogen.


Funnily, I've learned about this in a Planet Dolan video, something I had started watching to get references for a CWC drawing I'm working on. TFW you actually learn something thanks to OPL...


----------



## Trilby (Aug 16, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Till earlier today I had no idea some people's index fingers are shorter than their ring fingers.


Mine are.  Thought that was normal.



entropyseekswork said:


> If so, that means the person was exposed to more testosterone in the womb. If reversed then they were exposed to more estrogen.


Oooooh!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 16, 2017)

Cats vomiting blood may be because of kidney stones. Not just bloody piss.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 17, 2017)

_*Planar deformation features*, or *PDFs*, are optically recognizable microscopic features in grains of silicate minerals (usually quartz or feldspar), consisting of very narrow planes of glassy material arranged in parallel sets that have distinct orientations with respect to the grain's crystal structure.

PDFs are only produced by extreme shock compressions on the scale of meteor impacts. They are not found in __volcanic__ environments. Their presence therefore is a primary criterion for recognizing that an __impact event__ has occurred._

tl;dr They're tiny markings in rocks that show a meteor was there.


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 19, 2017)

There are at least three, and up to possibly five,  bats inside an old local playhouse that enjoy participating in the theatrics. They appeared during Dracula, and in a very dramatic death scene from another show, one was circuling the "dying" actress from above, its shadow flitting around her. The tech manager managed to convince a few audience members that he was controlling a robotic bat he built just for the show.

The show Im in, they divebombed the spotlight operators, the crew backstage (including me), and scared the women out of their dressing room. They possibly divebombed the audience too, I couldnt see. During a very dramatic and tension filled scene too. Which kinda fit, since the last act is all about awful secrets coming to light, but still.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 20, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> There are at least three, and up to possibly five,  bats inside an old local playhouse that enjoy participating in the theatrics. They appeared during Dracula, and in a very dramatic death scene from another show, one was circuling the "dying" actress from above, its shadow flitting around her. The tech manager managed to convince a few audience members that he was controlling a robotic bat he built just for the show.
> 
> The show Im in, they divebombed the spotlight operators, the crew backstage (including me), and scared the women out of their dressing room. They possibly divebombed the audience too, I couldnt see. During a very dramatic and tension filled scene too. Which kinda fit, since the last act is all about awful secrets coming to light, but still.


At least they found a use for 'em, even if for a specific reason!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 20, 2017)

Odin has over 200 names.


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 21, 2017)

Trilby said:


> At least they found a use for 'em, even if for a specific reason!



i mean
"use" kinda implies we have any say in how the situation unfolds
it seems bats and cats have more in common then three letters



Spoiler



they're both assaholic bitches
cute, fuzzy assaholic bitches


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 21, 2017)

TIL There's a squirrel in Norse mythology named Ratatoskr that liked to spread drama by playing the messenger between the chaotic dragon, Nidhogg and the eagle on top of Yggdrasil, telling slanderous gossip. That squirrel's a real piece of shit. Fuck that guy.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 23, 2017)

"Although Hyenas lack perineal scent glands, they have a large pouch of naked skin located at the anal opening. Large anal glands above the anus open into this pouch. Several sebaceous glands are present between the openings of the anal glands and above them.[20] These glands produce a white, creamy secretion that the hyenas paste onto grass stalks. The odour of this secretion is very strong, smelling of boiling cheap soap or burning, and can be detected by humans several metres downwind.[31] The secretions are primarily used for territorial marking, though both the aardwolf[8] and the striped hyena[32] will spray them when attacked."

Scent-marking in the animal kingdom is nothing new to me, but hyenas have a version that smells like_ soap_? What the fuck?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 23, 2017)

Streamers on Twitch are 99% of the time fucking terrible at the game they play.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 25, 2017)

I learned that Richard Ramirez, aka the Night Stalker, hung out around my hometown in the mid 1980's. My parents were in high school at the time and have distinct memories of a creepy guy with dark curly hair that would hang out around their friend group despite being too old to be in high school. It wasn't until fairly recently that anyone realized whi he was. No wonder I attract so many weirdos, this shit is genetic.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Aug 27, 2017)

I learned that happiness is just a moment


----------



## Nigonidas (Aug 27, 2017)

Today I learned that years of cigarette smoking does lead to cancer


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 27, 2017)

Australians eat Fairy Bread which is just white bread with sprinkles on top, and disappointingly not bread made from the grain of fairy flesh.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 28, 2017)

Nigonidas said:


> Today I learned that years of cigarette smoking does lead to cancer



Probably how I will die.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 28, 2017)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Probably how I will die.


No shame in that, really. A lot of things lead to cancer very easily these days.


----------



## heymate (Aug 28, 2017)

If you try to put out a chip pan fire with water, the water, which is denser than oil, sinks to the bottom of the pot and boils instantly, vaporizing and rising out of the pan, simultaneously lifting the burning oil out of the pot and causing the oil that's not on fire to combust, forming a massive growing fireball that will engulf your entire kitchen.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 28, 2017)

heymate said:


> If you try to put out a chip pan fire with water, the water, which is denser than oil, sinks to the bottom of the pot and boils instantly, vaporizing and rising out of the pan, simultaneously lifting the burning oil out of the pot and causing the oil that's not on fire to combust, forming a massive growing fireball that will engulf your entire kitchen.


Damn!  I'll have to remember that if ever I come across someone doing that.


----------



## DogDogDog (Aug 29, 2017)

I found about a influenza drug called Relenza, it comes in a blister pack of four and is inhaled with disk-haler.


----------



## Positron (Aug 29, 2017)

MDMA is an experimental treatment for PTSD.


----------



## Positron (Sep 5, 2017)

The average dog outlives the average marriage.


----------



## Hui (Sep 5, 2017)

Video games make you a lesbian.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 5, 2017)

Hui said:


> Video games make you a lesbian.


Sad, but true.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 5, 2017)

The first dental drill was powered by a foot pedal.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 5, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> The first dental drill was powered by a foot pedal.


Well they needed some power before electricity happened, I suppose this was also before anesthetics became a thing.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Sep 6, 2017)

Captain James F. Luce
He was in charge of the SS _Arctic_, which sank in 1854. He literally went down with his ship, holding onto his 11-year-old son at the time. The two of them resurfaced, but a piece of the ship's paddle-box surfaced after them, hitting the son with enough force to kill him instantly.  The captain survived, using the same paddle-box as a temporary raft, and was rescued two days later.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> Captain James F. Luce
> He was in charge of the SS _Arctic_, which sank in 1854. He literally went down with his ship, holding onto his 11-year-old son at the time. The two of them resurfaced, but a piece of the ship's paddle-box surfaced after them, hitting the son with enough force to kill him instantly.  The captain survived, using the same paddle-box as a temporary raft, and was rescued two days later.


I don't know whether to hate the captain for letting his son go in a lifeboat or not but that's just sad.


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 9, 2017)

TIL Dynastia is capable of expressing empathy

 



That rules out my arm chair diagnosis that he's a sociopath, then.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 9, 2017)

Today I learned the various methods that noblemen and kings used to store ice- by using underground chambers which keep them frozen (I'm aware of simplifying it) so that in the summer months they can open a cold one with the boys.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 9, 2017)

Venus said:


> Today I learned the various methods that noblemen and kings used to store ice- by using underground chambers which keep them frozen (I'm aware of simplifying it) so that in the summer months they can open a cold one with the boys.


Reminded myself of this just now...


----------



## Hui (Sep 9, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> TIL Dynastia is capable of expressing empathyView attachment 277119 View attachment 277120
> 
> That rules out my arm chair diagnosis that he's a sociopath, then.


Pretty sure one of them is a sociopath.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Dynastia is capable of expressing empathy



lol are you retarded?


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 10, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> TIL Dynastia is capable of expressing empathyView attachment 277119 View attachment 277120
> 
> That rules out my arm chair diagnosis that he's a sociopath, then.


>seeing Dynastia do anything resembling normal human interaction
>not immediately dismissing it as a joke

I thought people learned this about him within the first week


----------



## RI 360 (Sep 10, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> TIL Dynastia is capable of expressing empathyView attachment 277119 View attachment 277120
> 
> That rules out my arm chair diagnosis that he's a sociopath, then.


Tag people when you call them faggots.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2017)

You'll answer for this insult with your fucking blood, @Cake Farts


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 10, 2017)

Trilby said:


> Sad, but true.


True, I'm a male lesbian.

 Kirk Cameron is still alive, and still fucking insane:http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...controversial-hurricane-irma-comments-w502129


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 10, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> lol are you retarded?


Autism makes people gullible


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2017)

I am an extremely empathetic person. Every time I hurt one of you it's like hurting a part of my own soul.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 10, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I am an extremely empathetic person. Every time I hurt one of you it's like hurting a part of my own soul.


You're a nice guy.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Sep 11, 2017)

I learned that my college has a fencing club.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 13, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.is/threads/pakist...lation-passes-207-million.34248/#post-2595123

Not only am I some Arab-Negro mongrel, I'm also inbred.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 13, 2017)

I learned that there is just no helping certain Exceptional individuals. Even when multiple people tell them repeatedly to fucking stop.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 13, 2017)

BillyGoat2 said:


> I learned that there is just no helping certain Exceptional individuals. Even when multiple people tell them repeatedly to fucking stop.



Just dox them next time


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 30, 2018)

The Canadian government initiated a coup in Haiti and toppled the countries first democratically elected leader.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (May 1, 2018)

I learned the some Viet Cong soldiers did not believe black people were real.


> "The first time was right after a firefight, and we were shocked to see how blackened the bodies were. We thought they must have been charred by an explosion until we realized their skin was naturally black. *None of us had seen a black person before.* *Some people thought they were myths*."


Source
We should add the bold to random.txt


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 1, 2018)

Today my dad and I found out Bachmann Locomotives are still pieces of shit


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 7, 2018)

Today I learned that in The Dark Knight, Mr Reese was probably an Easter egg of the Riddler.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 7, 2018)

Do not apply paclobutrazol to pansies.


----------



## Antipathy (May 8, 2018)

Three fruit companies basically conquered central America.

Look up the Banana Republics


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 8, 2018)

I knew the FG42 Rifle used by german Paratroopers in WWII has a fire select for single-fire and full-auto.
What I didn't know was that it locks on a closed bolt when selecting single-fire (better accuracy) and on an open bolt when going full auto (better for cooling the gun).
That kind of blows my mind.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 8, 2018)

The Lewis and Clark expedition were provided with hundreds of mercury-based laxative pills called 'Rush's Thunderclappers". Traces of mercury can still be found in middens left by the expedition. Consumption of mercury has been linked to mental instability, and this along with syphilis is probably the reason Meriwether Lewis shot himself in 1809.


----------



## Wraith (May 8, 2018)

I relearned the old scripture about "life and death is in the power of the tongue, and those who love it will eat its fruit."


----------



## Black Waltz (May 12, 2018)

I apparently have a southern accent.


----------



## Trilby (May 12, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I apparently have a southern accent.


Nothing to be ashamed of either.


----------



## Lysol (May 12, 2018)

I learned the difference between an ale and a lager. It's the temperature that it ferments at.

I also learned that I prefer ale.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 12, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of either.


I'm not, I just find it weird because I don't live in the south


----------



## Thiletonomics (May 12, 2018)

I learned that Bandai does a poor job at making Trading Card Games.


----------



## Trilby (May 12, 2018)

Thiletonomics said:


> I learned that Bandai does a poor job at making Trading Card Games.


No question there!  I'm sure they got their hands full doing everything else these days.


----------



## AprilRains (May 12, 2018)

Horses can't vomit.


----------



## Lurkette (May 15, 2018)

Jehovah's Witnesses, despite leaving lovely bags of mints and pamphlets at our door, are a religious cult, along with Mormonism. This knowledge has crushed me.


----------



## AprilRains (May 16, 2018)

In medieval times, execution by impalement was humorously called "riding the one-legged horse".


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 16, 2018)

There's to much family guy porn on tumblr


----------



## Trilby (May 16, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> There's to much family guy porn on tumblr


Never ends, does it?


----------



## SirQuicksand (May 16, 2018)

Getting actually good (or decent) SFW of your favorite characters on Tumblr is hard.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 16, 2018)

SirQuicksand said:


> Getting actually good (or decent) SFW of your favorite characters on Tumblr is hard.


Most of the time it's the opposite for me (I'm not referring to my current icon)


----------



## Lurkette (May 20, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> There's to much family guy porn on tumblr





SirQuicksand said:


> Getting actually good (or decent) SFW of your favorite characters on Tumblr is hard.



one time i was looking for cool art of zuko from the last airbender on tumblr and i barely scrolled down when i saw a picture of nekkid sokka, zuko and aang with giant dicks. like there was no orgy or anything just they had giant dicks. i think that was the day i just abandoned my account.

when you pay a person for guitar lessons, you aren't just paying them to teach you the chords. you're also paying them to spend 15-30 minutes correcting the chord chart of an obscure song off youtube. feelsbadman.


----------



## Positron (May 20, 2018)

The Greenland Shark doesn't reach sexual maturity until it is at least 130 years old, and with a lifespan of 400 years or more, it is the longest living vertebrate known.


----------



## Lurkette (May 20, 2018)

Koko the gorilla is still alive and still caring for cats! Her first was a grey Manx she named All Ball she received for her birthday after asking for a cat (her Christmas present was a stuffed animal she was unsatisfied with). All Ball escaped and unfortunately was hit by a car, so she was allowed to pick two more strays, one who she named Lipstick for the kitties pink nose and mouth, and the other she named Smoky after a grey cat in a book of hers. In 2015 she received two more kitties, Ms. Gray and Ms. Black, who she also named and picked.


----------



## Trilby (May 20, 2018)

Lurkette said:


> Koko the gorilla is still alive and still caring for cats! Her first was a grey Manx she named All Ball she received for her birthday after asking for a cat (her Christmas present was a stuffed animal she was unsatisfied with). All Ball escaped and unfortunately was hit by a car, so she was allowed to pick two more strays, one who she named Lipstick for the kitties pink nose and mouth, and the other she named Smoky after a grey cat in a book of hers. In 2015 she received two more kitties, Ms. Gray and Ms. Black, who she also named and picked.


Just look at this!


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 20, 2018)

Dust storms in the Dust Bowl carried so much static electricity that they knocked out radio stations and telephones.


----------



## Red Hood (May 20, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> The Lewis and Clark expedition were provided with hundreds of mercury-based laxative pills called 'Rush's Thunderclappers". Traces of mercury can still be found in middens left by the expedition. Consumption of mercury has been linked to mental instability, and this along with syphilis is probably the reason Meriwether Lewis shot himself in 1809.


Interestingly- and I learned this yesterday-, the theory that Lewis commited suicide has been challenged (Stephen Ambrose still thinks it's suicide, but he is IMO a somewhat lazy, sloppy and set in his ways historian). It's definitely true that Lewis experienced mental instability and alcoholism, but there are strange circumstances surrounding his death. The witnesses' stories don't match up very well at all. One of Lewis' traveling companions went to DC to try and extort money from Lewis' mother shortly after and committed suicide shortly after. The circumstances are weird as hell, and the death took place in the Natchez Trace, which was supposedly thick with pirates, outlaws, etc.


----------



## Trilby (May 20, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Interestingly- and I learned this yesterday-, the theory that Lewis commited suicide has been challenged (Stephen Ambrose still thinks it's suicide, but he is IMO a somewhat lazy, sloppy and set in his ways historian). It's definitely true that Lewis experienced mental instability and alcoholism, but there are strange circumstances surrounding his death. The witnesses' stories don't match up very well at all. One of Lewis' traveling companions went to DC to try and extort money from Lewis' mother shortly after and committed suicide shortly after. The circumstances are weird as hell, and the death took place in the Natchez Trace, which was supposedly thick with pirates, outlaws, etc.


Damn.  The things they never teach you in history class (of course I suppose just getting there was enduring all its own when you were that isolated from civilization).


----------



## Red Hood (May 21, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Damn.  The things they never teach you in history class (of course I suppose just getting there was enduring all its own when you were that isolated from civilization).


There are a lot of mysteries in history where we don't have the facts one way or another and can only really speculate. A lot of the conclusive facts are just lost to time.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 21, 2018)

Osama Bin Laden had Bible Black saved on his computer


----------



## Trilby (May 21, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Osama Bin Laden had Bible Black saved on his computer


Certainly an eye-opener (unless that was for the kids along with those Tom & Jerry cartoons and crochet vids)


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 21, 2018)

This wasn't today, but yesterday, I learned to wear better shoes when walking because the shoes I wore before hurt my feet and would feel sore and I'd complain of being tired.


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 21, 2018)

BradyBunchFan said:


> This wasn't today, but yesterday, I learned to wear better shoes when walking because the shoes I wore before hurt my feet and would feel sore and I'd complain of being tired.



And also, always wear long socks. Never wear short ones because if you do, you'll be in pain and get blisters like I did.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 21, 2018)

The only foreign head of state to serve in the US Senate was Sam Houston, who had once been President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 21, 2018)

Basic marketing terms and jargon such as stockholders, STOW (strengths, weaknesses, opportunities, threats), shareholding, and the marketing mix (aka the 4 Ps: product, person, price, promotion). It's a lot to take in, but they both share the same goal in satisfying the customer and raking in the profits.


----------



## Lurkette (May 22, 2018)

Trilby said:


> Just look at this!



That's actually what I watched haha.
I also saw the videos where she met Mr. Rodgers (her favorite celebrity) and Robin Williams. Lucky. 

It's really eye opening what she can understand and communicate back to people. For example, in I think the Gorilla Foundation video, her trainer commented that she was really shocked at how much Koko could empathize and emote. Like, she apparently can feel _embarrassed. _I hunted around for this anecdote I clearly remember from a high school science class, thinking it was Koko, but it's actually about a female chimpanzee named Washoe (lost two children before this event, died in 2005, R.I.P) and her trainer Kat.

Taken from wikipedia;



> One of Washoe's caretakers was pregnant and missed work for many weeks after she miscarried. Roger Fouts recounts the following situation:
> 
> People who should be there for her and aren't are often given the cold shoulder--her way of informing them that she's miffed at them. Washoe greeted Kat [the caretaker] in just this way when she finally returned to work with the chimps. Kat made her apologies to Washoe, then decided to tell her the truth, signing "MY BABY DIED". Washoe stared at her, then looked down. She finally peered into Kat's eyes again and carefully signed "CRY", touching her cheek and drawing her finger down the path a tear would make on a human (Chimpanzees don't shed tears). Kat later remarked that one sign told her more about Washoe and her mental capabilities than all her longer, grammatically perfect sentences.



There's debate about how well these animals actually understand language (e.g. Koko's trainer says that Koko will demonstrate signs when someone unfamiliar with ASL asks, but that may just be her hearing a word and signing it back like she does/did in training) but there's no doubt many animals have higher cognitive function then previously thought (dogs, apes, dolphins, etc) and the line that separates "man" and "animal" might be much thinner then a lot of people would be comfortable with.


ETA: shit fam how could i have forgot about Mother Nature's own sass masters, octopi. This is taken from wired (How the Freaky Octopus Can Help Us Understand the Human Brain...didn't originally hear it from here but first google result.)



> The octopus displays sophisticated (some might say even irreverent) behavior in the lab too. Just ask Jean Boal, a behavioral researcher at Millersville University. On the way to feed her octopus subjects one day, she suspected they might not like what was on offer: They preferred the very freshest of frozen squid, but the stuff she bore was a bit stale. She doled it out anyway, walking down the line of tanks, dropping a subpar serving into each one. When she finished, she walked back to the first octopus to see if it had gone for the meal. The food was nowhere to be seen, but the cephalopod was waiting for Boal—waiting and watching. This octopus locked eyes with her and moved slowly sideways to the drain in the front right corner of its tank. Pausing above the outflow, it shot the stale squid out of its arms and down the drain, continuing its stare (or was it a glare?) at Boal, who got the message.


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 24, 2018)

Here's something I learned yesterday: The reason why there are two different Wi-Fi networks at our house is because one is for when you are right next to the router, the other one if you are not close to it at all.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 24, 2018)

Each regiment of the Queen's Guard has distinctive features on their uniforms.


----------



## 8777BB5 (May 24, 2018)

That you can use grease from your butt to grease an axle on a lumber wagon


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 24, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Rush's Thunderclappers


Finally a name for my prog rock band!


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (May 24, 2018)

WOTC will recall a book for trivial surface damage, but will go to print with an MtG set that uses an identical keyword to one they already used (and it does something completely different.)


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 24, 2018)

Trader Joe's is owned by Aldi.


----------



## Trilby (May 24, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Trader Joe's is owned by Aldi.


Namely it's owned by one of the ALDI brothers who operates "ALDI Nord" (North) in Germany, these aren't the stores we have in the US, as those are from the other brother who operates "ALDI Sud" (South).  Fascinating history if you look into it (the company split in 1960 over the sale of tobacco).
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldi

EDIT:


Spoiler: Some Classic US ALDI commercials


----------



## Pina Colada (May 25, 2018)

The Angry German Kid grew up to be a bodybuilder and a rapper under the name "Hercules Beatz". He's also a bit of an e-celeb in Japan, whom they call the "Keyboard Crusher".


----------



## Hengeyokai (May 25, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> Penguins have social hierarchies


https://youtu.be/zWH_9VRWn8Y?t=1m15s


----------



## toxicology (May 25, 2018)

the platypus has a poisoned barb on it's back legs


----------



## HY 140 (May 25, 2018)

Hengeyokai said:


> https://youtu.be/zWH_9VRWn8Y?t=1m15s


that penguin is relatable tbh


----------



## PantsFreeZone (May 25, 2018)

I learned that during the Rhodesian Bush War, the reason the Africans were such terrible shots was because they would be found carrying British Lee-Enfield rifles with the sights turned all the way up to the highest number because the locals thought that meant the gun would fire harder.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 25, 2018)

Marten House Brewing makes a 12% alcohol triple IPA that will really fuck you up.

Edit:

Also, Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad and Chuck McGill from Better Call Saul literally lived within a block of each other.


----------



## Lurkette (May 26, 2018)

I sneeze when I'm hot.


----------



## AprilRains (May 26, 2018)

Under the UCMJ, you cannot plead guilty to an offense for which the death penalty may be imposed.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 26, 2018)

Lurkette said:


> I sneeze when I'm hot.



Sunlight can make you sneeze.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 26, 2018)

James Bond likes his vodka martinis shaken and not stirred because the rank potato vodka that was available in the 50s used to form a gross oily film that could only be dispersed by shaking.


----------



## Hengeyokai (May 26, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Sunlight can make you sneeze.


Scientists named this condition Autosomal Dominant Compelling Helioopthalmic Outburst as a joke. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK109193/


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 26, 2018)

Hengeyokai said:


> Scientists named this condition Autosomal Dominant Compelling Helioopthalmic Outburst as a joke.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK109193/



ACHOO syndrome is the best name for a syndrome ever.


----------



## AprilRains (May 26, 2018)

I thought it was actually called "photic sneeze reflex".


----------



## Hengeyokai (May 26, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> I thought it was actually called "photic sneeze reflex".


It is, calling it ACHOO syndrome is the scholarly article version of shitposting.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 28, 2018)

I didn't know that coral reefs can live in deep water too.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 29, 2018)

Theodore Roosevelt drank a gallon of black coffee a day.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 29, 2018)

I learned that Hewlett-Packard pays good money to whomever manages to hack their state-of-the-art multifunction laser printers.

Also that the HP font makes your eyes hurt if you read too much of it.

Edit: And that black cheese is a thing now:


----------



## AprilRains (May 29, 2018)

Some Thai mythology was based on anti-Dravidian propaganda.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 29, 2018)

BradyBunchFan said:


> Here's something I learned yesterday: The reason why there are two different Wi-Fi networks at our house is because one is for when you are right next to the router, the other one if you are not close to it at all.


Oversimplified but not UN-true.


----------



## HeirenPlaya (May 29, 2018)

Negroes and humans can't coexist.


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 30, 2018)

Pepito said:


> Oversimplified but not UN-true.


Sorry.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 30, 2018)

BradyBunchFan said:


> Sorry.


Please, don't! I liked that description. If someone asked me why there's two networks, I could ramble about frequencies and ranges for hours. usually that kills the party mood.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 30, 2018)

HeirenPlaya said:


> Negroes and humans can't coexist.


shut up nigger


----------



## BradyBunchFan (May 30, 2018)

Pepito said:


> Please, don't! I liked that description. If someone asked me why there's two networks, I could ramble about frequencies and ranges for hours. usually that kills the party mood.



Why thank you!


----------



## Piss Clam (May 30, 2018)

Maybe not what I've learned today, but I am so tired of the Japan kills whales articles.

https://www.sciencealert.com/japan-...-apparently-in-the-name-of-research-2017-2018

While Norway and Iceland do the same.

Never hear about that though.


----------



## Count groudon (May 30, 2018)

Pazuzu, the demon that's famous for possessing Reagan in the Exorcist movie, is an actual ancient Babylonian Diety and is commonly depicted with a snake for a cock. 

 While it's uncertain where exactly the mythological Cerberus' name originates, it's actually believed that it's name comes from the proto-indo-European word kerberos, which means "spotted". That's right folks, the famous big scary hellhound that guards the land of the dead is literally named fucking spot.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (May 30, 2018)

Reddit just passed Facebook to become the #3 most popular website.

Also, I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 2, 2018)

Superglue effectively closes wounds.


----------



## Lysol (Jun 2, 2018)

I found out that prosciutto ham is cut from the hind leg, most often the thigh.



ICameToplaY said:


> Superglue effectively closes wounds.



This is the kind of shit that makes me think that if aliens do exist, they want to stay as far away from us as possible.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Superglue effectively closes wounds.



I did that before I even learned it was a thing.  Actually, there's medical grade cyanoacrylate too.  Seriously, no kidding, if you have some bloody but dumb minor injury just put some superglue on it, problem solved.

Thanks, Life Hacks!


----------



## Hengeyokai (Jun 5, 2018)

TIL That a greyhound was venerated as a folk saint (though not officially canonized).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Guinefort


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 5, 2018)

noyade (n.) Execution by drowning.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 6, 2018)

Timothy McVeigh killed more people than all the deaths of Americans in the first Gulf War.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 7, 2018)

And adding to said TIL:
His bombing of the Murrah Building remains the deadliest attack of domestic terrorism within United States history. If you were to disregard the difference between Spree Shooters and Domestic Terrorism in the United States, he would still remain on top for killing 168 people. While both events are two completely different park games, his success and infamy would aspire Eric Harris of the Columbine Massacre to emulate him and his success to something to aspire to and surpass by having the original set date of the massacre on being set on the fourth anniversary of Oklahoma City Bombing on 4/19/1999 but would delay the attack a day later after some more ammunition he ordered weren't brought in until the next day. Also he couldn't stop mentioning McVeigh on his personal journals. As Ted Kaczynski once said: _"We're allowing every Eric Harris, every troubled kid out there, to become the next Tim McVeigh."_


----------



## peQueño_Ardilla+5131 (Jun 7, 2018)

Never Stay Up Chatting with your friends when you've got an appointment.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 8, 2018)

An estimated 50% of all nitrogen found in humans was introduced through the Haber-Bosch Process, a method of converting atmospheric nitrogen into nitrates developed in the late 1800s.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 9, 2018)

There are no mosquitoes in Iceland.


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 9, 2018)

Sam Houston, first President of the Republic of Texas, had many connections with the Cherokee.  His nickname among that tribe was said to translate to "The Raven" because of his coal-black hair.

This went unchallenged for decades until a historian thought to wonder why the Cherokee would think black hair unusual.  He found that some historian had decided to improve the facts.

The name actually meant "Big Drunk".

Wikipedia still has it wrong.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 9, 2018)

From my day at the wildlife rehab center:
-Turkeys are really big up close. It's one thing to see a prepared turkey for eating at the store, it's quite another to come face to face with the actual bird. Their feathers are quite pretty though.
-Turkeys are also pretty dumb. Catching one in an enclosure is as easy as throwing a towel at it.
-Holding on to it while someone attempts to draw blood for testing is another story. Once that turkey started realizing that he didn't like the situation it took three of us to get it back in position and have the towel back on his head. 

Other fun things learned on previous days are that pelicans smell really bad in close spaces, and seagull bites are unexpectedly painful.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 11, 2018)

Thor apparently had two pet goats named Gap Tooth and Grinder that would pull his chariot. He also routinely slaughtered and ate them both and promptly revived them when he was full.

Norse mythology is so delightfully insane.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 12, 2018)

Drinking before bed does the exact opposite of offering you better sleep.

Drinking following a decent meal cuts the potential _WASTED_ by ~2/3. The jew in me hates the fact I watched that documentary.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jun 12, 2018)

The largest carrier ever sunk was the Shinaro. Meant to be the third Yamato class battleship, she was converted to a carrier. An in experienced crew and very many design flaws, she was sunk 10 days after commission by the USS Archerfish. 

It was only after the War the US realized exactly what ship was sunk.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 13, 2018)

I recently learned this:

[gay]text[/gay]

```
[gay]text[/gay]
```

edit to add:

[usa]there's also this[/usa]

```
[usa]there's also this[/usa]
```


----------



## Lurkette (Jul 3, 2018)

> While the custom of burning "hell bank notes" remains legal in China, the Ministry of Civil Affairs has as of 2006 banned the practice of "vulgar" burnt-offerings for the deceased, which include "_luxury villas, sedan cars, mistresses, and other messy sacrificial items_", as well as Viagraand simulated models of "karaoke hostesses" and "Supergirls" based on the hit TV contest _Mongolian Cow Yoghurt Supergirl_, according to the Ministry, in effort to eradicate "feudal" and superstitious behavior.[5]




Also, I took a child to the bathroom and, completely unprompted, learned their peeing habits. I may have to let her father know, but this is not a subject I have breached before and am unsure how to start.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 3, 2018)

My partner had a sick love for sharknado, so today after I got done work, we watched the third one. After swing one and two, today I learned, the movies tend to hire people who have been accused of some sort of sexual conduct. And I don’t particularly mean the #metoo kind. 

See:
Anthony Wiener
Jared Fogle
Matt Lauer
Et Al.


----------



## Lurkette (Jul 4, 2018)

the electric slide is about a vibrator
confirmed by the writer


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 4, 2018)

The chichevache was a satirical cryptid who was said to devour faithful wives, and was therefore perpetually thin and starving.  Unsurprisingly, this was in Europe, land of the cuck.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 14, 2018)

The famous Nokia tune originally came from a solo guitar composition "Gran Vals" by Francisco Tárrega.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 26, 2018)

Birds pant just like dogs when they're overheated.


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 26, 2018)

Potassium chlorate and white sugar make an acceptable substitute for smokeless powder, at least for a while.


----------



## Mirian Virmidian (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm an idiot for voting for Trump.


----------



## AssRock (Jul 29, 2018)

You actually need a permit to be homeless in Sweden.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jul 29, 2018)

Mirian Virmidian said:


> I'm an idiot for voting for Trump.



I'm glad I voted for him.


----------



## Positron (Jul 29, 2018)

There are more bacteriophages than any other lifeforms on Earth.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm not dead after all.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 29, 2018)

Neopets is still active
I feel so old


----------



## AssRock (Jul 30, 2018)

You have to be 18 years or older to buy energy drinks in Sweden.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 31, 2018)

the catholic church said beavers and capybaras were fish in the old times


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 2, 2018)

Possums are very resistant to rabies. Their low body temperature usually keeps the disease from spreading if it enters  their body. They might try to gnaw off your leg, but at least they won't infect you.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Aug 5, 2018)

On the Christmas of 1979, the first president of Equatorial Guinea had killed 150 of his opponents by the soldiers who are dressed in Santa costumes, while playing "Those Were the Days."


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 7, 2018)

Today I learned it is not an especially grand idea to take Cymbalta for months on end and then suddenly stop.  I thought this shit was only helping my nerve pain, it didn't seem to affect me mentally at all... while I was on it.  As soon as I stopped taking it for a couple days out of curiosity... holy shit... it's like my brain suddenly turned into Stephen King's nightmare!  I don't recommend going into the scary stories thread.  My mind is on creeptacular overdrive right now, I can't even sleep because I keep dreaming of the most insanely horrible things imaginable.  So I think I'll start taking it again... or maybe switch to the 30mg instead of the 60mg... also I feel kind of bad about that bully thread, I may have taken that a bit too literally.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 7, 2018)

Mystery Science Theater 3000 producer and Gypsy voice actor Jim Mallon is retired from the entertainment business and is now a grief counselor:


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 9, 2018)

The traditional Italian deck of playing cards has no Queen.  It has Knave, Knight, and King as face card ranks.


----------



## Lysol (Aug 12, 2018)

If you have as much cheese as you do egg in your scrambled eggs, it's going to be inedible.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 12, 2018)

We've all heard of smallpox, but what was big pox? Syphilis, apparently, which was known as "great pox".


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 12, 2018)

USA imported cheetos are insanely expensive, like more expensive than a pack of 20 smokes. Bless the polish aisle at the supermarket, almost 4 times cheaper.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 12, 2018)

Sauerkraut originated in China, where it was produced with rice wine not salt.


----------



## Lysol (Aug 15, 2018)

Crabcakes that say they have "natural and artificial crab meat" aren't worth buying.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 15, 2018)

Lana Dunham is mentally ill sicko and I would not have sex with her


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Aug 15, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Lana Dunham is mentally ill sicko and I would not have sex with her


if it took you this long to learn this i have some bad news for you son


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 15, 2018)

The twenty-fifth law of the Code of Hammurabi reads, in a reasonably recent translation:  "If fire break out in a house, and some one who comes to put it out cast his eye upon the property of the owner of the house, and take the property of the master of the house, he shall be thrown into that self-same fire."


----------



## HazamA (Aug 16, 2018)

Santa is a fat ninja!


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 16, 2018)

That 48 hours after even a mild sunburn you can experience a condition called "Hell's Itch" which can make you wish you were dead.


----------



## tumblrkek (Aug 16, 2018)

You need to "activate" dry yeast by dissolving it in water before adding it to whatever you're preparing.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 17, 2018)

@skiddlez is a porn star.


Deadwaste said:


> don't fuck with tiny carlos


Happy burfday.


----------



## skiddlez (Aug 17, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> @skiddlez is a porn star.


fake news


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Aug 25, 2018)

Today I learned how to disable the energy saving features of a 'smart' hotel thermostat and rig it to blow cold air 24/7.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Aug 25, 2018)

TIL airports have toilets specifically for drug smugglers to pass the swallowed packages into.

Honestly thought they just crapped onto a towel on the floor.


----------



## Lysol (Aug 25, 2018)

Today I learned that a butter knife can in fact still cut you if you're not careful. Specifically on that area between the thumb and index finger when cutting a stubborn baguette lengthwise.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 25, 2018)

TIL how to make a watermelon steak


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 25, 2018)

I grew up on a ranch which was tended by my father, his brother, and their respective families.  We were fairly clannish and mostly didn't interact with the community.  As I went to public school, I became aware of terms we used that my classmates didn't:  "stirk" for a yearling, "coody" for a donkey, "Seesta here!" meant "Look here!", "fit" was a past tense of "fight", and so on.

I grew curious about this later in life, and discovered after some effort (pre-Internet) that these usages were common in northern England, and specifically in the county of Cumberland.  I had been inclined to dismiss rumors that we had been border Scots, but apparently that is what we were.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 26, 2018)

fetus me really liked this album


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2018)

Tonsilectiomies take forever to heal


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 26, 2018)

Not so much something I learned, but an articulation of something I kinda knew already.

(from /lit/)


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 26, 2018)

Always used to wonder why bulls and cows always had ringsthrough their noses in old cartoons. Always thought it was like a status thing, but turns out old cattlemen used to tie ropes around the rings to make them easier to lead. Kind of a cruel practice in hindsight, but some still use non-piercing rings to help wean calfs from their mothers and to prevent cows from try to nurse other calfs.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 26, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> but some still use non-piercing rings to help I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME calfs from their mothers


using correct agricultural terminology + overly broad word filter = jolly day


----------



## Lurkette (Aug 27, 2018)

Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC

Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC

Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 27, 2018)

Lurkette said:


> Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC





Lurkette said:


> Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC





Lurkette said:


> Arbys intellectual property is held by Arbys IP Holder, LLC


What I tell you three times is true!


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 27, 2018)

Glass shower doors exploding isn't just limited to winter


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 30, 2018)

TIL iguanas have a third eye


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 30, 2018)

The Spanish cry of "!olè!" is from the Arabic "w-Allah", which means "By God!"


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 2, 2018)

If you get St. Ives green tea face scrub in your eyes while wearing contacts, it'll adhere to the surface of your contacts and turn them into sandpaper.


----------



## AprilRains (Sep 2, 2018)

Andreas Kempe, a seventeenth-century Swedish philologist, wrote a satirical tract in response to many serious discussions of what language was spoken in Paradise.  Kempe suggested that Adam spoke Danish, God spoke Swedish, and the serpent spoke French.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 7, 2018)

There's a Filipino rite called "_tuli_." It means that all boys between ages 10-15 must be circumcised. If you're not "_tuli'd_" it means that you're a coward or a "_supot"_.


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 8, 2018)

3% of what makes up antarctic glaciers is frozen penguin piss.


----------



## ASU (Sep 9, 2018)

TIL that the differences in the Jewish and Christian concept of a messiah means that if a Christian messiah comes to Earth the Jews will consider him a fraud, and if a Jewish messiah comes to Earth the Christians will think he's a fraud. Then I guess they'll plot to kill him. Seems like I read a story like this in a book once, things didn't turn out so great.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 9, 2018)

My cat is heavier than a bucket of rain water.

NFL games can end in ties.


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 9, 2018)

Today I learned this is a thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 9, 2018)

McDonald's delivers now in the area.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 30, 2018)

Lachhiman Gurung, a Nepalese Gurkha, singlehandedly (literally) fought over 200 Japanese troops for 4 hours with just only his bolt action rifle.


----------



## AprilRains (Sep 30, 2018)

In Anglo-Saxon England, the shire reeve was the senior official of a town. Under the Normans, he was reduced to a manager and peacekeeper of the local peasantry. This is how the "sheriff" became a fucking cop.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Oct 1, 2018)

The US army in World War 1 employed skeet shooters to shoot grenades the Germans threw before the landed in the trenches.


----------



## joombo (Oct 18, 2018)

Today I've finally learned area code of Greece. My cousin moved to Greece not so long ago and I'm still getting used to her new phone number, each time have to check the country code through site to dial the correct number. She told me so many interesting facts about Greece that now I want to visit this country too.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 18, 2018)

There are people who unironically wear trenchcoats in 90 degree weather. Some are just willing to suffer for their terrible fashion sense.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 18, 2018)

TIL: 

If you want to be seen. Stand up.
If you want to be heard. Speak up.
If you want to be anonymous. Shut up.


----------



## Konover (Oct 18, 2018)

Cities actually weigh a couple grams more in sunlight than in darkness, thanks to photon pressure from the sun.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 22, 2018)

Apparently attempting to use spraypaint on styrafoam causes it to disintigrate. Or at least that's what the metallic kind did to my crappy prop knife. Oops.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 22, 2018)

Dumpster is actually a brand name; the generic name for waste container is called a "skip bin."


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 31, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Apparently attempting to use spraypaint on styrafoam causes it to disintigrate. Or at least that's what the metallic kind did to my crappy prop knife. Oops.
> View attachment 573717



We had to spray paint Styrofoam for "rubble" in a show I was just in. I could have warned you fam. 

til that lgbtq individuals have a monopoly on performing in The Rocky Horror Show, and being tired at a midnight show (when you've never had to be part of one before) is a sin. Also, clearing the stage/lobby of props after/before a show is the time when the real drama happens.


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 1, 2018)

I thought the "black Irish" were descended from survivors of the Spanish Armada's shipwreck off the coast of Ireland. They are not currently thought to have been so. They represent a minority phenotype in the Irish gene pool.

Didn't exactly learn this today but it was recent.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 1, 2018)

Hardee's discontinued their low carb breakfast bowl.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheetahs' tongues are covered in tooth-like spines made of keratin (the same substance our fingernails are made of).






People who have been licked by cheetahs have compared the texture of their tongues as similar to 10-grit sandpaper.


----------



## Slap47 (Nov 10, 2018)

The USA had soldiers called "McNamara's morons", people that were actually retarded were forced to fight in Vietnam.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 10, 2018)

I learned about a great new Firefox add-on today. Always good.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 11, 2018)

I learned a bunch of stuff about Napoleon after seeing an art exhibit with all these propaganda portraits of him and his family.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Nov 19, 2018)

The Philippians gained their independence from the United States on July 4th 1946, and was celebrated on that day until in 1962 when President Diosdado Macapagal changed it to June 12th so that it wouldn't be on the same day as the United States independence day.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 19, 2018)

Today I learned that getting a shot in the ass hurts less thenit does in the arm.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Nov 21, 2018)

this


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 21, 2018)

Shel Silverstein, that guy who wrote a ton of childrens literature and poetry, wrote a ton of songs, some were used by Johnny Cash, Dr. Hook, Kris Kristofferson, and Waylon Jennings


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 22, 2018)

apparently Hey Arnold started out a series of claymation shorts on seasame street.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 22, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> apparently Hey Arnold started out a series of claymation shorts on seasame street.


It did, sort of.

Craig Bartlett at the time was working on Pee Wee's Playhouse when he was making those (he did the Penny Shorts)


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 23, 2019)

The kid from Home Alone is married to Brenda Song


----------



## Autopsy (Feb 23, 2019)

There is a useful chemical that is canonically referred to as BARF because the IUPAC name is really unwieldy.


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 20, 2019)

Since humans mostly kill bears for self defense or sport, they're more likely to kill adult male bears than cubs.

Bears know this, and wild mother bears will often leave their cubs near people since adult male bears, who will eat cubs, will avoid people.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 22, 2019)

Hitler had a quack doctor named Theodore Morell, who repeatedly injected  him with many snake oil substances, and meth. Theodore Morell turned  Hitler into a meth addict, which deteriorated his health and mental state. Theodore Morell was Jewish.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 22, 2019)

Today I learned that people can be allergic to surgical steel...the hard way.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

TIL that a person wrote up an obituary for a mentally handicapped person, and unironically called the person an "Exceptional Individual".  No, not the word filter r word.  Actual usage of Exceptional Individual.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 26, 2019)

TIL not to use products on my face that contain "sulfur" as the active ingredient


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 26, 2019)

Porsche Briefly Discontinued the Sale of the Boxster (And Possibly the Cayman too) in the US From the 2005 - 2012 Model Years, Meaning for a Brief (And Pretty Long) Period of time, if you wanted a Brand New Porsche in the US It had to be a SUV or you had to pony up the extra cash for a Base Model 911.

Although this could just be a rumor, i'm going off copart listings and there's a Gap between 2004 (Gen 1) and 2013 (Gen 3).

EDIT: Ignore all that, I'm Looking at ebay right now and the first thing that pops up are 2005 - 2012 Boxsters, Either people barely bought it or hot damn people maintain these things like they are their babies.


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 27, 2019)

The kill fee Bela Lugosi earned for not appearing in _Dracula's Daughter _was more than he earned for _Dracula._


----------



## Cosmug (Mar 27, 2019)

Planting Marigolds and tomatoes together helps protect each plant from parasites attracted to the other. 
Planting potatoes near onions is a bad idea because they crowd and the onion will leech its own infamous juices into the soil to kill the competition.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 27, 2019)

Cosmug said:


> Planting potatoes near onions is a bad idea because they crowd and the onion will leech its own infamous juices into the soil to kill the competition.


You don't just get onion-flavored potatoes? Damn.


----------



## Cosmug (Mar 27, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> You don't just get onion-flavored potatoes? Damn.


No unfortunately you get potatoes dying because the soil is too high in sulfur.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 27, 2019)

Cosmug said:


> No unfortunately you get potatoes dying because the soil is too high in sulfur.


God damnit, I gotta call the Funyuns people and tell them to shut it down.

This is almost as embarrassing as the time I flew to Australia to warn Jocko that "Chocolate Thunder From Down Under" was a really bad name for a dessert. What a fucking debacle that was.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 27, 2019)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I only received more confirmation of all my worst fears.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Mar 27, 2019)

Till about a minute ago I thought Chuck E. Cheese's was actually called Chucky Cheese's... I've been mistyping it all my life! Mind. Blown.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 27, 2019)

Costco Japan is apparently a thing. And they sell quite a bit of stuff that isn't found in the normal Costco


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 29, 2019)

Chad is an Anglo-Saxon name and there is a Saint Chad of Mercia.


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 29, 2019)

There is a formula to calculate the speed of a circular orbit around a given body with only one variable.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

BScCollateral said:


> There is a formula to calculate the speed of a circular orbit around a given body with only one variable.


Uh... really? I thought you needed at least two (The body's mass and the orbiting body's distance). Please, educate me on this formula.


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 29, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Uh... really? I thought you needed at least two (The body's mass and the orbiting body's distance). Please, educate me on this formula.



Orbital Speed =  (Radius Of Body)  x  ( Surface Gravity / ( Radius Of Body + Orbital Altitude) ) ^1/2. 

For a given body, the radius and surface gravity are constants (so is the mass of the body). Of course, different bodies will have different surface gravity and radii, but if you're restricting it to a single planet, the only actual input you would need is the orbital altitude. Agreed that this is a bit of a cheat on the definition of "constant."


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

BScCollateral said:


> Orbital Speed =  (Radius Of Body)  x  ( Surface Gravity / ( Radius Of Body + Orbital Altitude) ) ^1/2.
> 
> For a given body, the radius and surface gravity are constants (so is the mass of the body). Of course, different bodies will have different surface gravity and radii, but if you're restricting it to a single planet, the only actual input you would need is the orbital altitude. Agreed that this is a bit of a cheat on the definition of "constant."


Ah, ok, yeah, you cheater.  You did say "given body" though, so I guess technically that's true and I interpreted it differently.


----------



## PT 940 (Mar 29, 2019)

TIL that it takes three shipping days for something to go from here to the state my friend moved to and we concluded that I could send her baked goods and they wouldn't get stale on the way there.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 4, 2019)

The Koch brother's father used to have oil refineries in the early USSR. Stalin killed some of his people turning him into a  lolbert.

The Kochtopus is because of Stalin.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 6, 2019)

-Baby ducklings are painfully cute. Source: this image I took at the wildlife clinic today 




-Baby ducklings can jump like, half a foot in the air. I was helping weigh all 13 of them and I needed to keep my eye on the box as some of the rowdier ones were trying to escape.


----------



## PT 940 (Apr 7, 2019)

TIL that people will cuss out at their own mentally disabled kids in busy parking lots


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 7, 2019)

I learned that Forrest Gump's son in the film is the same kid in _The Sixth Sense_.


----------



## PT 940 (Apr 8, 2019)

TIL that McDonald's was out of plastic utensils (so I had to eat pancakes in my car with my bare hands)


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 8, 2019)

Today I learned that the local hospital WiFi has blocked the Farms. 

Hurrah for unlimited data!


----------



## PT 940 (Apr 8, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Today I learned that the local hospital WiFi has blocked the Farms.
> 
> Hurrah for unlimited data!



Fascists.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 8, 2019)

TIL that friendly's plastic spoons have razor sharp edges on them for some reason, and now I have a weird flap of skin hanging off the inside of my lip.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 8, 2019)

TIL that @Corbin Dallas Multipass is a Little.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> TIL that friendly's plastic spoons have razor sharp edges on them for some reason, and now I have a weird flap of skin hanging off the inside of my lip.


Haven't had a Friendly's sundae in such a long time. Of course back in the 80's we would be using regular spoons for these at the restaurants, I was more a Fribble fan anyway. Sad they closed all the Ohio locations.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 8, 2019)

The voice actor of Bambi was a drill instructor.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 8, 2019)

While listening to iTunes while cleaning my vacuum cleaner I just now realized that the song All Right Now is about a dude hooking up with a streetwalker in a car park.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 8, 2019)

Without the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand, we probably wouldn't have anime.


----------



## BScCollateral (Apr 10, 2019)

Stan Laurel pretty much ran the Laurel and Hardy franchise. Ollie was quoted as saying his job was supporting Stan.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> TIL that @Corbin Dallas Multipass is a Little.


A little? What's that mean? I'm at least a lot, and I'd like to think I'm a shitload.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> A little? What's that mean? I'm at least a lot, and I'd like to think I'm a shitload.


You go to Friendly's.  You qualify.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> You go to Friendly's.  You qualify.


I had Friendly's bring ice cream to my house. I am no weirdo little kid larper. Who doesn't like ice cream?


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 10, 2019)

Erm...today I learned that one of my favourite TV shows when I was a kid, _The Young Ones_ had this fucking thing lurking in the background of god knows how many episodes and nobody fucking noticed until like a few years ago on the internet











Right now im planning a rewatch marathon to check this shit out while keeping the lights decidedly on because this actually spooked me out


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Apr 10, 2019)

That the boring voice priest from Father Ted






voiced this guy in Cyber City OEDO










We should watch this OVA for movie night


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 10, 2019)

I completed a certification required for a volunteer gig.  I need to spend less time in front of my TV, this is one way to go about it.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 10, 2019)

TIL Art Spiegelman accused Steven Spielberg of ripping off the idea of Jews as mice for _An American Tail_.

This is why _Maus_ was split into two volumes; so Artie could beat the release date.

(There was never any official litigation, and since the idea was ripped off of Nazi propaganda, I’d say there was never a chance for a court case anyway.)


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 10, 2019)

Today, I also learned that I can’t talk about how scary the pussy was in Pet Sematary on Facebook without the male feminists calling that pun an ultimate statement on white male cis privelige.  People have no lives anymore if that is all it takes to qualify for that.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 10, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Today, I also learned that I can’t talk about how scary the pussy was in Pet Sematary on Facebook without the male feminists calling that pun an ultimate statement on white male cis privelige.  People have no lives anymore if that is all it takes to qualify for that.


We live in a sad time.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Apr 10, 2019)

Today I learned that through one side of my family, I'm descended from Captain John Underhill, a Puritan-turned-Quaker who massacred Pequot Indians in the 1630s. This isn't a powerlevel because this guy had like a dozen kids from two different wives and there's _thousands upon thousands_ of people (including John Kerry, apparently) descended from this one lawfully-married murderous fuck machine. 

Apparently he only managed to get the Pequot because the local Mohawks helped him out, though. Those tribes didn't like each other. So if I want mass murder bona fides, I'm gonna have to go out and earn them myself.


----------



## BScCollateral (Apr 22, 2019)

If a juvenile penguin dies, its parents will spend days defending the body from predators and trying to get it to eat.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 22, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Erm...today I learned that one of my favourite TV shows when I was a kid, _The Young Ones_ had this fucking thing lurking in the background of god knows how many episodes and nobody fucking noticed until like a few years ago on the internet
> 
> Right now im planning a rewatch marathon to check this shit out while keeping the lights decidedly on because this actually spooked me out



_In the first six episodes of the series, a person whose hair covers their face appears in the background of some scenes, such as to the left when Neil gets hit by Vyvyan with a kettle in "Bomb". In the episode Demolition he appears slumped against the back wall when Rick is watching TV. These rumours of a mysterious fifth housemate have been the subject of fan speculation on the internet. In 2016 journalist Peter Farquhar sent members of the cast and crew email enquiries about this unnamed character. Writer Ben Elton replied saying "I have no idea what you are talking about I'm afraid..." but Geoff Posner, one of the directors of the series replied saying that he and Paul Jackson "thought it would be fun to have some ghostly figure in the background of some scenes that was never explained or talked about..."_

That's fucking ghastly. Also just called 'the fifth roommate' as if the most natural thing in the world.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 22, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> _In the first six episodes of the series, a person whose hair covers their face appears in the background of some scenes, such as to the left when Neil gets hit by Vyvyan with a kettle in "Bomb". In the episode Demolition he appears slumped against the back wall when Rick is watching TV. These rumours of a mysterious fifth housemate have been the subject of fan speculation on the internet. In 2016 journalist Peter Farquhar sent members of the cast and crew email enquiries about this unnamed character. Writer Ben Elton replied saying "I have no idea what you are talking about I'm afraid..." but Geoff Posner, one of the directors of the series replied saying that he and Paul Jackson "thought it would be fun to have some ghostly figure in the background of some scenes that was never explained or talked about..."_
> 
> That's fucking ghastly. Also just called 'the fifth roommate' as if the most natural thing in the world.


At least the director had fun at the expense of everyone just noticing it 30 years after the fact.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 22, 2019)

Slowboat to China said:


> Today I learned that through one side of my family, I'm descended from Captain John Underhill, a Puritan-turned-Quaker who massacred Pequot Indians in the 1630s. This isn't a powerlevel because this guy had like a dozen kids from two different wives and there's _thousands upon thousands_ of people (including John Kerry, apparently) descended from this one lawfully-married murderous fuck machine.
> 
> Apparently he only managed to get the Pequot because the local Mohawks helped him out, though. Those tribes didn't like each other. So if I want mass murder bona fides, I'm gonna have to go out and earn them myself.



That man used his gun a lot. He also used his rifle a great deal.


----------



## PT 940 (May 4, 2019)

TIL that Die Antwoord's new album is going to be called "House of Zef," not "27" as originally announced.


----------



## Rollin' On My Cadillac (May 6, 2019)

TIL that the Japanese word for "ice cream" is literally just "aisukurimu".


----------



## Trilby (May 6, 2019)

Rollin' On My Cadillac said:


> TIL that the Japanese word for "ice cream" is literally just "aisukurimu".


Itself, being a loan word, a lot of this happens in different languages out there where a sutable domestic word isn't found.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 6, 2019)

entropyseekswork said:


> Ghettos have tumbleweaves.
> View attachment 250847


This is a real thing, I see it all the time when I go downtown.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

How goddamn paranoid I am for Friday.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 8, 2019)

Today I re-learned that Lukas Graham is actually the name of a _band_, not a single solitary person.

Although the frontman's first name is Lukas. I also learned that Lukas apparently grew up in an anarchist community.


----------



## AprilRains (May 10, 2019)

Uranus used to be called George, and later Herschel.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 10, 2019)

Today I just noticed that David Bowie had heterochromia.


----------



## Beluga (May 10, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Today I just noticed that David Bowie had heterochromia.



He didn't have heterochromia, he actually had a permanently dilated pupil because he was punched really hard when he was young and it stuck that way!  https://www.thecut.com/2016/01/story-behind-david-bowies-unusual-eyes.html



> His eyes were the product not of genes but a teenage fistfight that resulted in anisocoria, a condition in which a person’s eyes have different-size pupils.
> 
> In the spring of 1962, Bowie got into a fight with his school pal — and, later, lifetime artistic partner — George Underwood. Bowie, it seems, was in the throes of teenage love, and his best friend in school, Underwood, not only was crushing hard on a girl but found out Bowie was similarly enamored with the same girl, too, when the singer began “boasting to my mate [Underwood] about what a Casanova I was,” he told biographer Mark Spitz in an interview. As the story goes, Underwood wasn’t exactly pleased, and in fit of passion reportedly punched Bowie smack-dab in his left eye. “At first he [Underwood] thought I was kidding,” Bowie recounted to Spitz. “It wasn’t a very hard punch but obviously caught me at a rather odd angle.” Underwood’s fingernail had scratched the surface of Bowie’s eyeball, paralyzing the muscles that contract the iris.


----------



## Night Owl (May 11, 2019)

TIL that the survivors of the Hiroshima and Nagasaki atomic bombings are called _hibakusha, _literally "explosion affected person". It encompassed everyone who were either caught in the blast or suffered radiation sickness because of it. Even today some of them and their children suffer discrimination in job and marriage departments because of possible hereditary illnesses, though according to statistics they aren't anymore predisposed to it than the Japanese average.


----------



## Trilby (May 11, 2019)

Night Owl said:


> TIL that the survivors of the Hiroshima and Nagasaki atomic bombings are called _hibakusha, _literally "explosion affected person". It encompassed everyone who were either caught in the blast or suffered radiation sickness because of it. Even today some of them and their children suffer discrimination in job and marriage departments because of possible hereditary illnesses, though according to statistics they aren't anymore predisposed to it than the Japanese average.


At least one of them got to do a manga about his experience during that.


----------



## BScCollateral (May 14, 2019)

Schistosomiasis, which causes bloody urine, was so common in ancient Egypt they thought men could menstruate.


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 14, 2019)

Phone numbers in old movies always start with 555, because up until cell phones became prevalent, the 555 exchange wasn't used except for testing so they could say it and not have morons calling some random person who then sued the studio.


----------



## Trilby (May 14, 2019)

DrJonesHat said:


> Phone numbers in old movies always start with 555, because up until cell phones became prevalent, the 555 exchange wasn't used except for testing so they could say it and not have morons calling some random person who then sued the studio.


I miss the earlier years when it was "KLondike-5"!


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 14, 2019)

Trilby said:


> I miss the earlier years when it was "KLondike-5"!


Did you ever hear the old song "Pennsylvania 6-5000"? It's about a hotel in NYC with that number.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 15, 2019)

Today I learned the line "ask not the sparrow how the eagle soars" from Kill la Kill is a reference to Romance of the Three Kingdoms, where the phrase is actually "how can a little songbird understand the ambitions of a grand swan" and is credited to a Christian rebel named Chen Sheng.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 16, 2019)

I learned that rays (sting rays, manta rays, etc) don't lay eggs but give birth live, and have litters of 2 or more most commonly. 

Baby rays just look like mini-me's of adults, although some of them are transparent and get color over time. Baby rays are called puppies.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 17, 2019)

I learnt that the American release date for Labyrinth was on my birthday,Bowie also did a BBC Radio Theatre gig on my birthday date


----------



## TheRedChair (May 18, 2019)

I found out that John Bolton is the most dangerous man in the world.








						Is John Bolton the most dangerous man in the world?
					

The US is closer to war with Iran than it has been since the Bush years, or perhaps ever. And Bolton is largely to blame‘But Bolton is on a fast track, seemingly aware that Trump’s time in office may be limited.’ Photograph: Jim Young/ReutersDonald Trump’s national security adviser John Bolton wants




					www.yahoo.com
				




I just think he does not have enough fiber in his diet.


----------



## PL 001 (May 18, 2019)

TIL that World of Warcraft used to offer a Maine Coon as an animal companion to one of their classes (Hunter or Druid) but it was taken out because a bunch of idiots saw the word 'coon' and associated it with racism.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 18, 2019)

That the rest of my year is probably going to be unbearable and tedious because of one dumb mistake a couple weeks ago. 
I must try and rectify this; I won't just be passive about this.


----------



## JosephStalin (May 18, 2019)

I learned that it's easy to change windshield wiper blades on a Hyundai Sonata.  Got some nice, American-made, Trico blades.  

Keep an eye on your windshield wiper blades.  In normal use, they last about two years or so.  Noticed today that one blade had started to come apart.  Have had the car about 2 and a half years.


----------



## Trilby (May 18, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> TIL that World of Warcraft used to offer a Maine Coon as an animal companion to one of their classes (Hunter or Druid) but it was taken out because a bunch of idiots saw the word 'coon' and associated it with racism.


Pretty sad, Maine coons kick ass.


----------



## PT 940 (May 21, 2019)

TIL my Xbox360 no longer works   Glad I can still find them used though!


----------



## PT 940 (May 23, 2019)

TIL that @Piss is pretty cool to hang out with.

Where's my participation trophy for hanging out with another Kiwi?


----------



## JM 590 (May 24, 2019)

Yolandi said:


> TIL that @Piss is pretty cool to hang out with.
> 
> Where's my participation trophy for hanging out with another Kiwi?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 3, 2019)

Sidney Poitier is still alive.


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 3, 2019)

TIL that my neighbor would rather lie to the police about her dog attacking someone than take responsibility for it.  Unfortunately for her I saw it happen.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Jun 3, 2019)

Yolandi said:


> TIL that my neighbor would rather lie to the police about her dog attacking someone than take responsibility for it.  Unfortunately for her I saw it happen.



Damn, that’s horrible. Are you going to tell on her? 


As for me, I found out someone I know probably has a crush on me. I don’t know what to do but it feels nice to know that I’m a decent person to know, I guess.


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 3, 2019)

edibleBulimia said:


> Damn, that’s horrible. Are you going to tell on her?
> 
> 
> As for me, I found out someone I know probably has a crush on me. I don’t know what to do but it feels nice to know that I’m a decent person to know, I guess.



I stuck around outside and talked to one of the cops but they didn't take a statement from me.  I think it was moot point because they saw the guy's dog bite and that's that.  Her arguments kind of fell flat anyway and she was acting like an idiot, called her boyfriend and he came over and made things worse.  She was trashy and uncooperative.  I did give my number to the company reading the meters though.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 3, 2019)

I learned how to create a multi-bit binary adder/subtracter using logic gates.


----------



## democon (Jun 4, 2019)

TIL that overtones are the secondary higher sound frequency that plays simultaneously with the lower main frequency while singing or playing an instrument


----------



## BScCollateral (Jun 5, 2019)

Ancient Egyptian writing did not have vowels, so the spelling of most Egyptian names and places is a matter of convention. 

Weirdly, an old radio horror anthology got this right when they had a cult worshiping the lion-headed goddess "Sakumatu", which in the show was the correct pronunciation of "Sekhmet."


----------



## Beluga (Jun 6, 2019)

BScCollateral said:


> Ancient Egyptian writing did not have vowels, so the spelling of most Egyptian names and places is a matter of convention.


So like Arabic and Hebrew? Wonder if they derive in some way from ancient Egyptian now...


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 6, 2019)

TIL that all bicycle mechanics are high functioning autistics.


----------



## BScCollateral (Jun 7, 2019)

Soviet cosmonauts and recovery teams used code words for emergencies to delay their becoming public knowledge before they could come up with the right spin. In one case the code for an emergency mission abort was "Lightning." The cosmonaut, who frankly had too much on his mind to fret over code words, reported seeing a thunderstorm from space, and had to frantically retract the misunderstanding.

Better, they used a "One level better than reality" code, with "Excellent" meaning "Nominal," "Nominal" meaning "Uh-oh," and "Uh-Oh" meaning "Farewell, Motherland!" When the crew of Soyuz 11 died during re-entry, the recovery team broadcast that the cosmonauts were "sick." Nobody could figure out what that meant, or perhaps more likely, everyone knew but nobody wanted to know, and I don't blame them. 

As far as I know, the Americans never used code words in any of their in-flight emergencies. It's "Houston, we had a problem," not "The cow moos twice."


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 8, 2019)

TIL I may have to unsub from a youtuber I really liked at one point for saying people shouldn't take medication that affect their brain but says it's fine for her to smoke weed because she has a "spiritual connection" with it.  She also quoted Contrapoints at the beginning by saying "Words are just sounds that come out of our mouths" and that it's our actions that have meaning.  So I left her a comment asking if that means she doesn't believe in hate speech.  This means I can call her a c*nt or say her kid should be taken away from her for doing something illegal and she shouldn't be upset but if she agrees that there is no hate speech it will upset her leftist audience so I'm waiting for her to answer me.  And if she doesn't, I can always just comment about how she never answers anyone unless they are paying her (which is generally true) and people never like that pointed out.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 8, 2019)

Yolandi said:


> TIL I may have to unsub from a youtuber I really liked at one point for saying people shouldn't take medication that affect their brain but says it's fine for her to smoke weed because she has a "spiritual connection" with it.  She also quoted Contrapoints at the beginning by saying "Words are just sounds that come out of our mouths" and that it's our actions that have meaning.  So I left her a comment asking if that means she doesn't believe in hate speech.  This means I can call her a c*nt or say her kid should be taken away from her for doing something illegal and she shouldn't be upset but if she agrees that there is no hate speech it will upset her leftist audience so I'm waiting for her to answer me.  And if she doesn't, I can always just comment about how she never answers anyone unless they are paying her (which is generally true) and people never like that pointed out.


What a cunt, anyway.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 8, 2019)

BScCollateral said:


> Ancient Egyptian writing did not have vowels, so the spelling of most Egyptian names and places is a matter of convention.
> 
> Weirdly, an old radio horror anthology got this right when they had a cult worshiping the lion-headed goddess "Sakumatu", which in the show was the correct pronunciation of "Sekhmet."



Which radio show? I've an interest in old time radio, especially horror and SF.


----------



## BScCollateral (Jun 8, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Which radio show? I've an interest in old time radio, especially horror and SF.



I'm not sure... I thought it was in the _Lights Out_ episode "He Dug It Up" but I don't think that's right. Darn.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 8, 2019)

TIL my landlord's handyman is so retarded he didn't remove the shipping bolts from the new washer, and as a consequence the damn thing nearly shook itself to pieces when I used it.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 8, 2019)

The Japanese confectionery company, Meiji, scaled back on it's famous Karl snack brand a couple years back, thereby forcing the brand to only be sold in the western portion of Japan, and only two flavors.
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...karl-limit-snack-western-japan-sales-dwindle/

Had some of the best commercials ever!





Such a cute song too!


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 9, 2019)

TIL King Coffey from the Butthole Surfers is gay.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 9, 2019)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> It's a bad idea to shave at 3 am.


SHAVING AT 3 A.M. (GONE WRONG) (INSANE) *insert spooked emoji x3*


Also today I learned that peeing in flower pots keeps the stink. I should be more active and walk to the toilet when I'm shitfaced.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 9, 2019)

I used to be able to study all night no problem in my 20's. 
Did 2 all nighters for a license exam next week and I feel like walking death.
Damn, I used to be so resilient.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 9, 2019)

In Genesis where God tells Adam and Eve to be fruitful and multiply, in the original Hebrew it means that if you have 2 kids, you failed because you just replaced yourselves.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 9, 2019)

The Dixie Chicks song _Goodbye Earl_ is actually a cover.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 16, 2019)

I learned how to create an arithmetic logic unit.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 16, 2019)

TIL that Ben Shapiro is Mara Wilson's cousin.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 16, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> TIL that Ben Shapiro is Mara Wilson's cousin.



TIL that Mara Wilson is a person?

O.o


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 16, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> TIL King Coffey from the Butthole Surfers is gay.


Band name makes more sense now, I bet.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jun 16, 2019)

TIL about this guy named Shuaiby who blew his brains out on livestream 

Fucking depressing


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 17, 2019)

TIL that my neighbor will hit her daughter with a closed fist and yell "Answer me when I talk to you, Kinley!" no matter how many neighbors are outside watching


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 18, 2019)

TIL that feminist organizations that...


use domestic violence paradigms that characterize men as the automatic abuser,
provide no post-victimization services to male victims of domestic violence,
provide no crisis resources for male victims of domestic violence,
that poison the well against any advocacy undertaken outside the control of feminist orgs, or without feminist theory embedded in the processes used, characterizing it as undertaken by "hate groups",
that ensure that their poisoning of the well causes non-feminist attempts to remedy that lack of post-victimization and crisis services for men to never happen,
and then ask "well why aren't non-feminist groups opening shelters and arranging for counseling services!", when no gov't or private philanthropist would risk working with groups smeared as "hate groups", and risk being smeared and defamed for their efforts,

... are ackshually "helping men."

Still trying to fathom how that works, because I am 100% certain that if I saw any of that being done to deny female domestic violence victims access to services, there would be a cataclysmic uproar.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 18, 2019)

TIL that some computers in current use are old enough that they won't recognize a solid state drive without a BIOS update.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 18, 2019)

TIL: if you shitpost about people who are wealthy enough to have an armed security detail and live in the UK you get locked up for 4.5 years. If you get close enough to a poplulist politician to throw a milkshake over the guy in the UK you get a fine and community service.
TLR The UK is fucked.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 18, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> TIL: if you shitpost about people who are wealthy enough to have an armed security detail and live in the UK you get locked up for 4.5 years. If you get close enough to a poplulist politician to throw a milkshake over the guy in the UK you get a fine and community service.
> TLR The UK is fucked.


There are times when I feel glad to be an American.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 18, 2019)

Trilby said:


> There are times when I feel glad to be an American.



TBH this is Gsneral Discussion so Ok I haven't checked why the retard got hard time, but ffs, berating and beheading monarchy is a British thing: Oliver Cromwell was voted the Greatest English (possibly British) guy ever.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 21, 2019)

TIL I made the prissy, lazy, and useless waiter quit because I kept doing my job and making him look bad by comparison.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 21, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> TIL I made the prissy, lazy, and useless waiter quit because I kept doing my job and making him look bad by comparison.


Did he quit in a huff or was it a "quit or be fired" situation?

TIL how to make root beer.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 21, 2019)

DrJonesHat said:


> Did he quit in a huff or was it a "quit or be fired" situation?


I wasn't there, but all signs point to the former, which is so weird and petty considering I'm leaving in a week.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 21, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> I wasn't there, but all signs point to the former, which is so weird and petty considering I'm leaving in a week.


Oh well, it served him right for not taking his job as serious as he should.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 21, 2019)

Trilby said:


> Oh well, it served him right for not taking his job as serious as he should.


I told the bartender what happened, and his response was "Good, fuck him."

I get the feeling I'm not alone in not missing him.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 21, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> TIL I made the prissy, lazy, and useless waiter quit because I kept doing my job and making him look bad by comparison.


That was me, I'm gonna find your apartment and steal food from your refrigerator when I visit unexpectedly...Jerry!


----------



## BScCollateral (Jul 1, 2019)

The Alvis Stalwart, an amphibious off-road supply truck built by the British in the 1960s, had no differential.

This is why amphibious bus tours generally use American vehicles from the Second World War.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Jul 1, 2019)

I've started reading an introduction to electrical power generation, part of my quest to know a little about the world around me. I still don't know much about the topic.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 1, 2019)

TIL about "microgenerations" 

Apparently people who are "too old to be a millennial but too young to be a Gen X'er" invented their own generation called Xennials. 

I don't like that I learned about something this exceptional.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 3, 2019)

TIL I'm still allergic to peanuts. I also learned my aim has improved. I leave it to you to work how these two items are related.


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 3, 2019)

DrJonesHat said:


> TIL I'm still allergic to peanuts. I also learned my aim has improved. I leave it to you to work how these two items are related.


what I wish it meant:  you shot the asshole who tried to poison you
what I think it meant: ...not that


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jul 5, 2019)

TIL There's another Ron Toye working in a different division of my company's IT department


----------



## TungstenCarbide (Jul 5, 2019)

Today I learned the correct way to walk with crutches. Oh, and that zinc oxide is good for inflammation.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jul 5, 2019)

TIL that one of the middle school teachers at my old K-12 school was at Florida State when Ted Bundy struck. She was three dorms down from a dorm he hit. She wouldn't talk about it for decades.

Surprised that nobody from my class found out somehow and pranked her with Bundy stuff.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 6, 2019)

TIL that pine tree bark cookies exist, and taste like sawdust, air freshener and butter.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 6, 2019)

In addition to being a badass artist Frank Frazetta was also handsome af.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 6, 2019)

TIL that Chameleons give live births.

I know, right?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CabbageMan (Jul 7, 2019)

https://twitter.com/Arlieth/status/1147930569973518336
		


http://archive.md/DGCwX
TIL Kiwifarms is "gone". We don't exist boys.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 7, 2019)

CabbageMan said:


> https://twitter.com/Arlieth/status/1147930569973518336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we all live in some sort of pocket dimension? I fucking knew it!


----------



## CabbageMan (Jul 7, 2019)

Pepito said:


> So we all live in some sort of pocket dimension? I fucking knew it!


It's sweaty in here.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jul 7, 2019)

I learned that the German Army (Bundeswehr) still uses the Iron Cross as a symbol





Cortesy of Extra Credits's ignorance on history, despite making fucking history videos


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 8, 2019)

CabbageMan said:


> https://twitter.com/Arlieth/status/1147930569973518336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're in the Matrix? Neat. BRB jumping from a rooftop.


AprilRains said:


> what I wish it meant:  you shot the asshole who tried to poison you
> what I think it meant: ...not that


Yeah, it's the second one, but let's go with the first. Actually, they didn't try to poison me. They offered me cheesecake, but it had bite-sized Snickers in it. They didn't know, and I didn't think to ask.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 6, 2021)

The Khmer Rouge was allowed to keep their UN seat for decades despite being defeated and in the jungle.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 6, 2021)

This thread feels like a mk II fun facts thread TBH and it might be better to post something new there... But I'll say anyway. 


I leaned the amityville horror was filmed in Tom's river NJ because the real life amityville banned the production company from filming there.


----------

